# 1/15/22 impromptu ride.



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2022)

Well, today’s impromptu ride, started off with the notification that one of the guys wouldn’t be able to make it, due to a positive test for the Covid 19 virus.
Oops!
Then we all got a warning that it wouldn’t be wise, to be down at the beach in low lying areas due to a Tsunami warning.
Apparently, a volcano blew its stack way out in the Pacific Ocean.
Not a good omen so far.
Well, with that news, we thought it might be a good idea, to just stop for a nice hardy breakfast, and take in the local cars and coffee show.
That’s just about the time it started raining.
Wait!
I thought it’s never supposed to rain in Southern California?



I called this, Billionaire row.
Ferrari’s, Lamborghini’s, McClarrens, Aston Martin’s etc.
As far as the eye could see.



But, this is what I like to see.
Oh, yeah!



1929 Oldsmobile Woody?
What?
Supposedly, they only built this one, for a hotel up at Pikes Peak.
Unfortunately, I never got a clear shot of the whole car.
Uggh!



This ones for you, Patric!



Don’t let, Inclement weather and Tsunami’s stop you from enjoying the day out on your bike with good friends.









This guy is appropriately named, Cliff.
He had a thing for riding off of cliffs.



No vintage bikes were damaged during the filming of this stunt.
Cliff on the other hand, well, that’s another story.



Group shot 1.



Group shot 2. Photographer swap.





















Somewhere over the Rainbow.
A fitting end, to a day that started out with such promise and so many obstacles.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 16, 2022)

Way Coolness! Cool to see that it's just a myth that Southern California's are not afraid of the rain! Better tell Frank that those Surespins don't work to good in the rain..
Awesome pictures and bikes!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks for the Pictures and Coffee morning Marty!


----------



## sworley (Jan 16, 2022)

This is my stomping grounds when I’m in SD! I’ve tried to attend a cars and coffee there but the schedule hasn’t lined up yet. I would love to cruise the strand with the Cook someday but since I fly in I just walk.


----------

